# Grass is ****, need help...Aerate?



## Pito Chueco (Mar 11, 2009)

My St. Augestine yard looks like hell. Grass is yellowish, hay-like and just plain bad.

My house is about 3 yrs old, so the sod is pretty new. I water it when it doesnt rain, fertilize twice a year, mulch when I mow but still looks bad. Other neighbors who do far less have yards that look fine, but not me.

I was thinking of maybe renting an aerating machine to aerate the yard. Any thoughts?


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Search for fertilizing recommendations on the board...This is the schedule I got from another thread on 2cool and it has made a huge difference so far

http://www.ktrh.com/pages/gardenline-lawn.html


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I just use the bonus s and mine looks good. Should be pretty green if you fertilized it this year. Maybe you have a fungus.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Tear up the dead spots so the St. Augustine runners have soil to root into, rather than just spreading on top.


----------



## Pito Chueco (Mar 11, 2009)

thabeezer said:


> Search for fertilizing recommendations on the board...This is the schedule I got from another thread on 2cool and it has made a huge difference so far
> 
> http://www.ktrh.com/pages/gardenline-lawn.html


Yeah, I wanted to go this route but it is quite confusing with the numbers.....looks like Chineese arithmatic. I am an educated man, but what the heck does all that mean?

As an example:

19-5-9 Easy Gro: Are those numbers on the package? Sorry to be so ignorant on this.


----------



## Pito Chueco (Mar 11, 2009)

OK, all makes sense after a trip to the garden center. I see the products have numbers on the package....thanks for the tips.


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

My guess is chinchbugs plus frost or freeze that we had april 7. Best thing for chinchbugs is a good:cloud: rain.
http://www.bayeradvanced.com/insect-identifier.html?gclid=CIH9642r-JkCFWNM5QodSHYhFw


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Look at a blade of your grass. If you can see thin green veins in the yellow leaf than you have an iron deficiency. Apply iron oxide (rust). You can get it at most landsacpeing stores or nursrey.

If the blade pull off easily from the root then you have a fungus. Apply a lawn fungicide.

If the runners (horizontal roots) pull out of the ground easily you have insect damage. Apply diazinon.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I had a fungus on my lawn and its still there a little. You have to apply fungicide every 10 days for a while to knock it out. Don't water in the evening either.


----------

